# Invoice template for Day rates



## Dagger (Jun 25, 2019)

I was wondering if the invoice need to show " hours"

Ex .

Position / hours / rate ,Day/ amount
Dimmer 8am-9pm/ 13.0 / $300.00/$300.00

Or is it not necessary to input working hours?

The reason i am asking is because some days are really long 15+ hrs. Thats where i throw in an extra $100.


----------



## Amiers (Jun 25, 2019)

You should be charging more than 100$ for an extra 5 hours of work but that’s my opinion.



This is an old invoice from Tiny Invoice App of an ME gig I did. All companies are different but 10 hours is standard OT to 12-14 double time after that.

Each company is also different how they want their invoices. So there is no specific standard.


----------



## Dagger (Jun 25, 2019)

You do half day rates. ? They tell you beforehand job will take 2 hrs?


----------



## Amiers (Jun 25, 2019)

All rates are 5 or 10 hours. If you get a half day done in 2 you get paid for 5.


----------



## Dagger (Jun 25, 2019)

I heard from someone dont matter how long they work
2 hrs 3 hrs they charge a full dayrate 

Your opinion?


----------



## Amiers (Jun 25, 2019)

depends on the labor coordinator. But generally no if they say half day you are only getting paid that unless you go past 5 hours then it’s a full day.


----------



## Dagger (Jun 25, 2019)

Day rates for this conpany is not always defined to be 10 hrs. 

Some do 12 hrs. Some do 14hrs etc. 

Is $400 for 16 hrs stupidly low?


----------



## Amiers (Jun 25, 2019)

It’s standard 25$ an hour. But that’s for a basic hand nothing more. You doing skill involved work I would ask for more.


----------



## TimMc (Jun 26, 2019)

Dagger said:


> I heard from someone dont matter how long they work
> 2 hrs 3 hrs they charge a full dayrate
> 
> Your opinion?



You rent me by the day, plus overtime and per diem and transportation if out of town. If a local gig and known in advance, I might do a half day rate IF it means I can sell the other half day to another client. If the half day blocks me from other work, I want a full day rate.

I'm a whore, you pay for all my time. And no, I don't kiss.


----------

